

Jerome Lettvin - MaysonL
http://www.tengerresearch.com/learn/interviews/jeromelettvin_text.htm
Fascinating interview with an amazing polymath. Also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerome_Lettvin for an amusing anecdote about his experience with his son's pet octopus "J.D." (juvenile delinquent).
======
MaysonL
Fascinating interview with an amazing polymath. Also see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerome_Lettvin> for an amusing anecdote about
his experience with his son's pet octopus "J.D." (juvenile delinquent).

